# The X Men Litter



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I shrunk some pictures down to share with you guys  this is the X men litter at about 3wks old


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

and


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Sooooooo precious <3 <3 <3 I'm in love


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm coming to hedgie-napp Storm! That adorable face is just begging me to!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

They're all so cute!!!! But Storm is my fav!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

You always have the cutest babies!! It's a good thing you live far away...


----------



## FamilyOfExotics (May 19, 2012)

They are so cute!!  I just love them all! And I agree PJM! If he were closer to me I would have to steal one! :lol:


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh I want Rogue xoxo
Can't do living in Ca. 
drooling anyway. :lol:


----------



## fairywinged (May 15, 2012)

So cute I like storm's mask how it goes up to her eyes


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

I love mystique! Love those half masks!
Great looking litter Larry!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

play this song in the background when looking at pictures of this litter


----------



## zombiewoman (Sep 22, 2011)

Wow Larry I love the split faces. They are gorgeous babies. Lisa


----------



## jkwan (Apr 23, 2012)

jerseymike1126 said:


> play this song in the background when looking at pictures of this litter


Lol Jerseymike, I remember watching that cartoon when I was younger! Whenever I think of X-men, I think of that score!


----------

